# Virginia Opossum - EU breeders?



## Jackalope (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey all. 
I'm strongly considering buying a Virginia Opossum, and would love to hear any other owners experiences.
I'm also seeking reputable EU breeders, seem to only be turning up American breeders.

Any help would be wonderful


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Rare as unicorn shite over here. Had a bit of experience with some white eared opossums, but never even seen a VO in the flesh.

(People do often try pass off white-eareds as VO's though in adverts, so watch out for that)


----------



## Jackalope (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah I've heard from a few people about the white eared scamming that goes on.
It's probably near impossible to find a VO in the EU, was considering settling for a white eared opossum - still fairly rare but not insanely so.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Sadly they are very short lived.

I am one of the luck few who had one. They are fantastic creatures but diet is so important and hard to get right.

As far as I am aware there are no VO left in the UK and as for EU breeders I have no clue. I'd love to see them here again but they are very expensive for animals that have a saddening short life span.


----------

